# Speer Plastic Bullets



## arnisandyz (Dec 22, 2005)

Has anybody tried the Speer Plastic bullets, the ones you load with just a large primer and NO powder? Velocity is suppose to be around 300-400fps and with a decent backstop they are reusable. I just ordered a bunch so I could practice drawing and finding the sights in my garage.


----------



## KenpoTex (Dec 22, 2005)

I would imagine that the primers alone are not enough to cycle the action on an auto but I can definately see the benefits of this type of practice.  You get to use your actuall gun with the same trigger-pull, sight picture, etc.


----------



## dearnis.com (Dec 24, 2005)

They won't cycle an action.  
Issues to be aware of- some calibers have  their own plastic cases, others require modified brass; need to be positive that brass is NEVER again used for "real" loads.  Primer residue coats thing s up pretty quickly; they recommend a dry brushing every 12-20 rounds as I recall.  Even primers only can be loud; your neighbors may not react well.  
All that aside....they give your trigger time with feedback, and that is always a good thing.


----------

